# Why do you have to protect wheel arches? What's the point...?



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a big question that just doesn't let me sleep.:lol: :

What's the point of protecting the wheel arches? :doublesho If somebody will clear this for me it will be much appreciated. My point of view is that this step is pointless  becouse I just can't believe that any protectant or dressing will survive more then a couple of miles...more or less... due to the fact that the tyres will practically *sand blast *the arches....and everybody knows what sand blast can do. I mean if you are planing to take your car to a car show...then yes I can find a reason, but other then that....is pointless. Or I'm being wrong here? Your comments will be well received....:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Build up of soil and such can corrode the under carrige if not sorted the protection helps stop this buy putting a layer like a wax


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

It does help, over 1000 miles and two weeks and my CG barebones is still showing, when you come to wash it again jetwashing the dirt out is alot easier. Plus there is nothing worse than seeing nice clean car with dull faded archs realy lets the look down.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Flair said:


> It does help, over 1000 miles and two weeks and my CG barebones is still showing, when you come to wash it again jetwashing the dirt out is alot easier. Plus there is nothing worse than seeing nice clean car with dull faded archs realy lets the look down.


I agree its the small things that make a big differnce


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Because they are there, and you have OCD :wave:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thx.. for your answears:wave: but my question is ...will it survive for such a long period of time on the arches. Is very hard for me to believe that. My Mazda 6 Sport 2008 has carpet like covers on the arches and i'm not just a believer.... When your driving the tyre are bombing the arches with dust purticles, debries, small stones ...biger stones ...its like hell for the arches. Please don't shoot me but I am not a believer yet . I found hard to believe that any protectant will still be on the arches after 100 miles. I'm just using common sense in my logic that's why I just can not sleep...:lol:

Cheers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


> Thx.. for your answears:wave: but my question is ...will it survive for such a long period of time on the arches. Is very hard for me to believe that. My Mazda 6 Sport 2008 has carpet like covers on the arches and i'm not just a believer.... When your driving the tyre are bombing the arches with dust purticles, debries, small stones ...biger stones ...its like hell for the arches. Please don't shoot me but I am not a believer yet . I found hard to believe that any protectant will still be on the arches after 100 miles. I'm just using common sense in my logic that's why I just can not sleep...:lol:
> 
> Cheers


On my dodge we do around 500 miles a week an chemical guys bare bones always lasts till the next wash :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The previous owner of my last car obviously never cleaned the arches and for the time I had the car, I could never remove the baked on crap on there. 

My 'new' car was looked after by the previous owner and a good spray of bare bones once a week keeps the black plastic of the arches looking brand new.

It's a necessary pointless thing you see :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont bother protecting my inner arches but i do clean them each wash just so the dont spoil the look of a cleaned/polished car.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

What he said ^


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I keep mine clean and dress them to make them black and shiney when I can be bothered.Normally once a month when I take my alloys off to properly clean and re wax them.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

So does bare bones work on that kind of fabric arches liner material? Or is it just for plastic?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

mx_rab said:


> So does bare bones work on that kind of fabric arches liner material? Or is it just for plastic?


Just for plastic realy, What I use is CG fabric protectant for those, that or Diamondbrite fabric protectant.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont bother if CG bare bones it never lasted for me although i have found Espuma RD50 not originally designed for this purpose more than holds up easily.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't clean mine without removing the wheels as not much clearance, which also mean you can't really see the dirt that much, and less work...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> I can't clean mine without removing the wheels as not much clearance, which also mean you can't really see the dirt that much, and less work...


if you wanted to wash/clean arches once a month ect, then jack the car up.. will give more clearance without taking the wheel off.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never used the CG product but have done as mentioned with Autoglym Rubber Cleaner Plus #5, on both my 2010 A6 SLine with the fabric arch liners and my Mrs's 93 Golf Mk3 with bare arches.

On the Audi I didnt notice much difference appart from the fact that the dust etc seems to sitck to the product, but it does come out a little easier, much the same on the Golf with bare arches....dirt seems to free up easier but to be honest I am not 100% convinced.

Nothing that a good blast out with the pressure washer every week (or every 2-3 weeks on the Golf) wont solve without the mentioned applied product.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> I can't clean mine without removing the wheels as not much clearance, which also mean you can't really see the dirt that much, and less work...


Same here, i just quickly take the wheels off every month or two to clean the arches and backs of the wheels.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> if you wanted to wash/clean arches once a month ect, then jack the car up.. will give more clearance without taking the wheel off.


Might do actually, good point Craig. Should be easier with the forthcoming QQ though, particularly with my humble 17' wheels...


----------

